# I just want some lard, whole foods.



## marilynmac (Nov 10, 2014)

/* start rant 

I just moved back to Colorado, and started up soaping here.  I really want to use lard.  The City Market didn't carry it, so I went to Whole Foods.   I had to ask someone if they carried lard, and they gave me the dirtiest look, and practically threw me out to never come back.   

Uh, lard:  simple, pure, "whole", local, environmentally healthy, mostly unprocessed.   Why so snooty about it?

They sell meat, they have whole aisle full of thoroughly processed powdered food in a jar, why not lard?  And so mean about it, too. 

end rant */


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 10, 2014)

Also, you can get non-GMO salt there.  http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 10, 2014)

King Soopers carries lard if you're still looking. Welcome back to Colorado!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 10, 2014)

I had to search for lard in Northern California too, Wal-Mart will sell it online, and deliver to the store for free. Do you have Smart & Final stores? Most restaurant supply stores have it too, and the bargain markets like FoodMaxx and Hispanic stores also have it. I got the same reaction at the local Wal-Mart, I bet Whole Foods was even worse. Everything in that store is vegan or gluten free, they do carry tubs of palm shortening though.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Nov 10, 2014)

When I read the title of your thread I immediately started laughing. Personally, I would have never had the nerve to walk into Whole Foods and ask for lard because it's supposed to be a very zealous health food store, but also for fear of asking a clerk that just happened to be an exceptionally zealous vegan/vegetarian. Sounds like you got one of those. Good point on the meat thing, too. :clap:

I do know that you can buy beef lard online.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 10, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> I got the same reaction at the local Wal-Mart, I bet Whole Foods was even worse. Everything in that store is vegan or gluten free, they do carry tubs of palm shortening though.



Really?  Whole Foods used to supply me with the best beef tallow -- grass-fed, organic, humanely raised, etc. I'm surprised they would act like that.  If I had to guess, I would think that it's a personal issue with the employee in particular and not a a view of the store members/employees in general.  

I would ask at the meat counter if they carry lard -- they're sure to not give you a snooty look!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 10, 2014)

My Whole Foods sells lard, but it's very expensive. It also must be refrigerated, and has a short shelf life. I like the use the hydrogenated lard that is shelf-stable at room temp. It's cheaper and lasts a long time. I buy large quantities from Soaper's Choice, or smaller amounts from WalMart or Sam's. If you have a Mexican market near you, they will probably sell lard, too.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 10, 2014)

And the 'War on Lard" continues.   Don't let DWin find out they gave you a hard time about lard. He takes this kind of thing seriously. haha

see this thread.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49719


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 10, 2014)

Whole Foods is supposed to be a health food store?  I didn't realize that. Maybe the one here isn't very good. I've been extremely disappointed in the quality of veggies and fresh meat.Was sold meat on two occasions was that spoiled; didn't notice the stench until driving home in the car. One employee tried to tell me it spoiled during the 30 minutes it took to return to the store. The manager made up for it though.

Their baked goods are made with margarine and corn syrup.

That being said, I would go back to see for they have some of that grass fed tallow!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 10, 2014)

marilynmac said:


> /* start rant
> 
> I just moved back to Colorado, and started up soaping here.  I really want to use lard.  The City Market didn't carry it, so I went to Whole Foods.   I had to ask someone if they carried lard, and they gave me the dirtiest look, and practically threw me out to never come back.
> 
> ...



If you have a local hispanic market they will have it as well.  Or, if you have a local restaurant that you frequent, they would probably order it for you too.  You could always come to Mississippi.  We practically baptist our children in it.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 10, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> If you have a local hispanic market they will have it as well.  Or, if you have a local restaurant that you frequent, they would probably order it for you too.  You could always come to Mississippi.  We practically baptist our children in it.



Bah, I visited Mississippi every summer as a kid. Kids are dipped in cornmeal - not lard.


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 10, 2014)

I found it!  It was right where Snappyllama said it would be.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 10, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Bah, I visited Mississippi every summer as a kid. Kids are dipped in cornmeal - not lard.



Well sure. We dip em in meal but fry them in lard.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 10, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Well sure. We dip em in meal but fry them in lard.



Ha, good ol' southern cookin'!


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 10, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Whole Foods is supposed to be a health food store?  I didn't realize that. Maybe the one here isn't very good. I've been extremely disappointed in the quality of veggies and fresh meat.Was sold meat on two occasions was that spoiled; didn't notice the stench until driving home in the car. One employee tried to tell me it spoiled during the 30 minutes it took to return to the store. The manager made up for it though. Their baked goods are made with margarine and corn syrup. That being said, I would go back to see for they have some of that grass fed tallow!





marilynmac said:


> /* start rant
> 
> I just moved back to Colorado, and started up soaping here.  I really want to use lard.  The City Market didn't carry it, so I went to Whole Foods.   I had to ask someone if they carried lard, and they gave me the dirtiest look, and practically threw me out to never come back.   Uh, lard:  simple, pure, "whole", local, environmentally healthy, mostly unprocessed.   Why so snooty about it?
> 
> ...









 /* I cannot afford to shop at Whole Paycheck */


----------



## grumpy_owl (Nov 10, 2014)

Daryl is right--look for the nearest Latino store. If they don't already carry lard but have a butcher, they will surely give you trimmings for cheap if not free.
It's funny to me that Whole Paycheck is too fancy to carry shelf-stable pig fat but they are A-OK with high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 10, 2014)

I went there because I wanted a big jar of coconut oil and a tub o' lard.  The CO was $10.99 / pound so I passed on that.  I didn't see anything else in the store I wanted for the price they were asking.   

My local market has a big latino section and I did find lard in it.  yay.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 10, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Well sure. We dip em in meal but fry them in lard.



And wash em down with some sweet tea!!

I think I like you more every time you post. hahaha


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 10, 2014)

marilynmac said:


> I went there because I wanted a big jar of coconut oil and a tub o' lard.  The CO was $10.99 / pound so I passed on that.



I get coconut oil from Amazon for 2.62/lb. They have organic too for under $3.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2A88ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Cheers!


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 10, 2014)

I buy lard at a Chinese market(Lion Supermarket). Good luck!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 10, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> Daryl is right--look for the nearest Latino store. If they don't already carry lard but have a butcher, they will surely give you trimmings for cheap if not free.
> It's funny to me that Whole Paycheck is too fancy to carry shelf-stable pig fat but they are A-OK with high fructose corn syrup.



Just curious, what did you find at WF with HFCS? That's supposed to be on the "forbidden" list.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 10, 2014)

marilynmac said:


> I went there because I wanted a big jar of coconut oil and a tub o' lard.  The CO was $10.99 / pound so I passed on that.  I didn't see anything else in the store I wanted for the price they were asking.
> 
> My local market has a big latino section and I did find lard in it.  yay.



I had to read that three times ......I thought you said passed OUT at the 10.99 a lb oil!!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 10, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> I had to read that three times ......I thought you said passed OUT at the 10.99 a lb oil!!



Pumpkin seed oil gives me the vapors.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 10, 2014)

PinkCupcake said:


> Just curious, what did you find at WF with HFCS? That's supposed to be on the "forbidden" list.



Their fresh baked goods....in the cafe section where you can get lunch.....chocolate chip cookies, cranberry something muffins, coffee cake and many others. Also made with margarine (hydrogenated fat). Even the angel food cake ingredients sounded like it came from a cheap mix. My 7 year old can make one homemade from scratch, eggs, flour, sugar, cream of  tartar. Angel  food doesn't need a mix!


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 10, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Their fresh baked goods....in the cafe section where you can get lunch.....chocolate chip cookies, cranberry something muffins, coffee cake and many others. Also made with margarine (hydrogenated fat). Even the angel food cake ingredients sounded like it came from a cheap mix. My 7 year old can make one homemade from scratch, eggs, flour, sugar, cream of  tartar. Angel  food doesn't need a mix!





lenarenee said:


> I had to read that three times ......I thought you said passed OUT at the 10.99 a lb oil!!



Ten yrs ago my friend and I were hungry after 12 hrs of school so we ended up at WF. We were MEGA hungry and got burritos not know ing the per lb cost. One burrito was $20! :roll:


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 10, 2014)

Geez.  Did it taste like a $20 burrito?  Garnished with caviar  perhaps?


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 10, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Their fresh baked goods....in the cafe section where you can get lunch.....chocolate chip cookies, cranberry something muffins, coffee cake and many others. Also made with margarine (hydrogenated fat). Even the angel food cake ingredients sounded like it came from a cheap mix. My 7 year old can make one homemade from scratch, eggs, flour, sugar, cream of  tartar. Angel  food doesn't need a mix!



I would love to know which store. PM me if you would like. Corn syrup is an allowed ingredient, but not high fructose corn syrup or hydrogenated oils.

Commercial bakeries almost always use mixes. In large companies like WF, the mixes are made exclusively for them to their specifications. It gives continuity, so that you get the same cake at every store.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 11, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> And wash em down with some sweet tea!!
> 
> I think I like you more every time you post. hahaha



But you have to be sure to say it right...it's like "swhaaeht taaeh y'all."


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok.  In defense of Whole Foods (I have my servants shop there frequently) I got 1.5 lbs of Palm oil there for about $4 Saturday, after sale plus coupon.  They sell soap fro a local group of soap makers, but my dad's soap could beat up their dad's soap any day.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 11, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> But you have to be sure to say it right...it's like "shaaht taaeh y'all."



Now, I like the south and would live there again. (Never found  a boring personality in the south!) But y'all are confused. That stuff you call tea...?  Ain't.  It's sugar water.

A proper glass of iced tea is made from  double strength Irish breakfast tea, fresh brewed from  real tea leaves) poured over an abundance of ice cubes in a large glass. (Plastic not allowed) No sugar. No lemon. Best enjoyed just as the ice defeats the heat.

Oh. Please throw in a serving of biscuits 'n gravy and cantaloupe. :angel:


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 11, 2014)

I love Whole Foods!  There isn't one within a thousand miles of here.  I look for them when I'm on vacation (just like I look for Trader Joe's, too. You should see the TJ scores I brought home from Bellingham).  But I wouldn't go there for lard or anything else to help me with soapmaking.  Not unless I had a coupon like DW!


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 11, 2014)

Whole foods is good for me.  I'm allergic to cow's milk, and can get my cheese, etc. there.  But that is all I buy there.  Those are things I have to pay the price to get what I need.

But even there one must be knowledgeable and read the labels.  You can't just assume that because they sell it that it's good for you.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 11, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Now, I like the south and would live there again. (Never found  a boring personality in the south!) But y'all are confused. That stuff you call tea...?  Ain't.  It's sugar water.
> 
> A proper glass of iced tea is made from  double strength Irish breakfast tea, fresh brewed from  real tea leaves) poured over an abundance of ice cubes in a large glass. (Plastic not allowed) No sugar. No lemon. Best enjoyed just as the ice defeats the heat.
> 
> Oh. Please throw in a serving of biscuits 'n gravy and cantaloupe. :angel:



Tea without sugar?  That's like an ocean without salt! Sacrilege! Blasphemy!!:-D


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 11, 2014)

lenarenee said:


> Now, I like the south and would live there again. (Never found  a boring personality in the south!) But y'all are confused. That stuff you call tea...?  Ain't.  It's sugar water.
> 
> A proper glass of iced tea is made from  double strength Irish breakfast tea, fresh brewed from  real tea leaves) poured over an abundance of ice cubes in a large glass. (Plastic not allowed) No sugar. No lemon. Best enjoyed just as the ice defeats the heat.
> 
> Oh. Please throw in a serving of biscuits 'n gravy and cantaloupe. :angel:



No argument here.  Mississippians are among the most incredible, loving, hospitable people on earth, and I'm proud to live here. But, I don't really like traditional sweet tea. I drink mine unsweetened and prefer black Earl Grey (bergamot) to orange pekoe


----------



## Susie (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I live on iced tea.  I pour my first glass when my feet hit the floor in the morning, and take the last glass to set on the bedside table at night.  But I can't drink that brown syrup they call sweet tea.  I use black pekoe(bags) and usually throw some home grown mint, Lemon Zinger or Mandarin Orange Spice tea bags in there also to give it some different flavors.  If the lemon tree is producing well that year, I will save lots of lemon zest I then dehydrate and use in the hot tea I drink when I have a cold or the flu in the winter.  I am not sure why I don't like lemon juice in my tea, but I never have.

I know y'all are joking about baptizing kids in lard, but it really is not much off.  When I worked for a small, rural hospital in northwestern Mississippi, we often watched grandmothers greasing the babies down with lard in preparation of taking them home.  (It did not matter how much we told them not to.)


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 11, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> No argument here.  Mississippians are among the most incredible, loving, hospitable people on earth, and I'm proud to live here. But, I don't really like traditional sweet tea. I drink mine unsweetened and prefer black Earl Grey (bergamot) to orange pekoe





Susie said:


> Yeah, I live on iced tea.  I pour my first glass when my feet hit the floor in the morning, and take the last glass to set on the bedside table at night.  But I can't drink that brown syrup they call sweet tea.  I use black pekoe(bags) and usually throw some home grown mint, Lemon Zinger or Mandarin Orange Spice tea bags in there also to give it some different flavors.  If the lemon tree is producing well that year, I will save lots of lemon zest I then dehydrate and use in the hot tea I drink when I have a cold or the flu in the winter.  I am not sure why I don't like lemon juice in my tea, but I never have.
> 
> I know y'all are joking about baptizing kids in lard, but it really is not much off.  When I worked for a small, rural hospital in northwestern Mississippi, we often watched grandmothers greasing the babies down with lard in preparation of taking them home.  (It did not matter how much we told them not to.)



Well, ok, I have to admit, I drink mainly just water. But no sweet tea in the south?  All along the southern states, a giant tremor was just felt as thousands of southern grandma's just rolled over in their graves. 8)


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 11, 2014)

Susie said:


> Yeah, I live on iced tea.  I pour my first glass when my feet hit the floor in the morning, and take the last glass to set on the bedside table at night.  But I can't drink that brown syrup they call sweet tea.  I use black pekoe(bags) and usually throw some home grown mint, Lemon Zinger or Mandarin Orange Spice tea bags in there also to give it some different flavors.  If the lemon tree is producing well that year, I will save lots of lemon zest I then dehydrate and use in the hot tea I drink when I have a cold or the flu in the winter.  I am not sure why I don't like lemon juice in my tea, but I never have.
> 
> I know y'all are joking about baptizing kids in lard, but it really is not much off.  When I worked for a small, rural hospital in northwestern Mississippi, we often watched grandmothers greasing the babies down with lard in preparation of taking them home.  (It did not matter how much we told them not to.)



Yep. My lemons are ready to come off the tree any day now. Love satsumas and Meyer lemons.


----------



## boyago (Nov 11, 2014)

Susie said:


> I know y'all are joking about baptizing kids in lard, but it really is not much off.  When I worked for a small, rural hospital in northwestern Mississippi, we often watched grandmothers greasing the babies down with lard in preparation of taking them home.  (It did not matter how much we told them not to.)



Not to offend the front line fighters of the war on lard, but that just made me gag a little.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 11, 2014)

boyago said:


> Not to offend the front line fighters of the war on lard, but that just made me gag a little.



Mommy's little piggy?  Oink, Oink!

It's just a cultural thing... My father is Slavic and wanted my mom to shave my head since I was born with hair.  Tradition has it that shaving newborns' hair makes it thicker. I wish she had and that it worked!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 11, 2014)

Susie said:


> I know y'all are joking about baptizing kids in lard, but it really is not much off.  When I worked for a small, rural hospital in northwestern Mississippi, we often watched grandmothers greasing the babies down with lard in preparation of taking them home.  (It did not matter how much we told them not to.)



Wow. I've lived and run hospitals here for a long time. That's a new one on me. I'm sure it's a sub cultural thing.


----------

